# vmware... possibile che sia così lento!???!

## darkmanPPT

ho bisogno in qualche modo di avere windows sotto linux. non mi va di installarlo come S.O. a parte, anche perchè mi serve solo per qualche mese.

allora ho pensato:"beh, mettiamolo su macchina virtuale"

ho provato Virtualbox. si installa tutto, è veloce.. però non si riesce in alcun modo a condividere le cartelle (c'è scritto anche sul sito che SOLO la versione precompilata ha questa feature. gli altri si attaccano.... la versione precompilata però non funziona. manco riesco a creare una nuova macchina virtuale!!)

ma il problema è il seguente.

ben pensando ho deciso di passare a vmware. dopotutto, lo usano tutti e sembra molto fatto bene!!

o no?

beh, ho seguito tale guida per creare una immagina di una macchina virtuale vuota su cui dopo ci ho inserito al boot il cd di installazione di windows.

insomma.. parte (lentamente), formatta lo spazio(sempre più lentamente), tutto corretto, finchè arriva alla parte "Installazione di windows". là si pianta e non va più avanti.

cavolo.. sono 2 ore che è sempre fisso là! non è possibile!!!!  :Shocked: 

a questo punto le mie domande sono due:

1) come è possibile che sia così lento? avete qualche idea sul come potrei risolvere tutto?

2) alternative dopo virtualbox e vmware? premetto che qemu non vorrei usarlo.. mi sembra un casino usare tutta roba testuale..... (o almeno fornitemi una adeguato manuale su come installare windows con qemu sotto linux). se proponete alternative.. che siano alternative con cui possa passere dei files in qualche modo, o condividere cartelle, etc etc etc  :Rolling Eyes: 

boh  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

Riguardo alle cartelle condivise con Virtualbox, avevi già aperto una discussione a riguardo, in cui ti avevo risposto. Hai più provato seguendo le dritte che ti avevo dato?

Riguardo alla lentezza con VMWare non so aiutarti, ormai utilizzo Virtualbox stabilmente sia su Windows che su Linux.  :Razz: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

si, mi ricordo la discussione. scusa che non ti ho più risposto.. ma esattamente meno di 24 ore dopo ero già "in volo" per dublino (vacanze).

ho provato come mi hai detto tu. ma non funziona.

non so .. deve esserci qualche cosa che non va nel mio virtualbox.

inoltre nel sito web di Vbox ho letto che solo la versione "closed" ti permette di condividere le cartelle.

visto che con la guida che mi hai fornito non ci sono riuscito (semplicemente vittualbox mi generava un sacco di errori)... ho pensato che semplicemente non si potesse fare. tutto qui.

io vorrei usare virtualbox. ci ho provato per un mese (forse anche di più)... ma niente   :Crying or Very sad: 

cmq.. per la cronaca.. io adesso sono riuscito a far andare "veloce" vmware. ho cambiato il file di configurazione ed ora funziona.  :Wink: 

cioè, non ho ancora finito l'installazione.. ma sembra andare, sebbene lentamente, avanti.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

nell'eventualità prova pure a guardare questa guida scritta da makoomba

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-414302.html

io ho seguito questi passaggi e la virtualizzazione è una scheggia  :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> nell'eventualità prova pure a guardare questa guida scritta da makoomba
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-414302.html
> 
> io ho seguito questi passaggi e la virtualizzazione è una scheggia 

 

si   :Rolling Eyes:  l'avevo già letta...

peccato fosse dopo che avevo aperto il thred e mi avesse già risposto scen   :Very Happy: 

cmq... ora ho il problema di cercare di condividere/passare cartelle.. ma credo che con una banale chiavetta USB possa fare tutto in modo veloce.

------------------------------------------

allora un corno che è risolo!

diciamo che l'installazione è andata bene...

però il sistema è decisamente lento. e dire che io gli ho dato ben 512 MB di ram a disposizione (e li ciuccia tutti.. fidatevi)...

avete ideee su come poterlo fare andare un po' più veloce?

diciamo che qui mi va un po' tutto a scatti. per aprire un programma ci metto un po'...

(sarà anche che io sono abituato a gentoo....)

----------

## to.alex

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   nell'eventualità prova pure a guardare questa guida scritta da makoomba
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-414302.html
> 
> io ho seguito questi passaggi e la virtualizzazione è una scheggia  
> ...

 

Io ero riuscito a condividere cartelle da gentoo (host, ovviamente) a debian (guest), ma tanto tanto tempo fa.

Adesso dovessi indicarti un link non saprei da dove cominciare, però mi ricordo che:

1) sulla macchina guest devono essere installati e attivi gli addons

2) sul guest è necessario caricare un modulo (qualcosa tipo vshare o simile)

3) si monta la cartella remota usando come file system vboxfs (o qualcosa di simile)

Tutta sta roba ricordo però, di averla letta nella documentazione ufficiale di virtual box, solo che è spiegata abbastanza male, e ci vanno un paio di riletture per riuscire a comprendere di cosa stiano parlando.

Ah, ovviamente usavo VirtualBox OSE (la versione Open Source per intenderci).

Adesso è un po' tardino, vediamo se domani trovo 5 minuti mi spulcio di nuovo la documentazione e ti faccio sapere.

Per quanto riguarda VMware... non è normale che sia in quel modo lenta, anche se è vero che da il meglio di solo dopo aver installato i suoi addons nella macchina guest. Da cosa possa dipendere però non ti so dire, anche perché VMware non lo provo più da quando ho scoperto Vbox (se una cosa è opensource è funziona bene ha sempre la priorità su l'equivalente closed... almeno per me).

----------

## darkmanPPT

guarda...

anche a me l'open ha priorità sul closed.. però non riesco a condividere le cartelle.. vedasi il thred citato da scen. (magari rispondi su quello in tal caso)

le ho provate tutte.

niente da fare!

cmq la versione closed di virtualbox non funziona a me (come ho già detto).

ecco tutto  :Wink: 

cmq grazie per l'interessamento   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Nuitari

uhhm, molto interessante questo thread.

Ho provato giusto ieri e l'altro ieri vmware, la mia intenzione era poter usare dreamweaver e photoshop che mi servono per fare siti e grafica anche su linux. L'installazione e il settaggio di vmware è estremamente facile, la rete ha funzionato subito e anche le cartelle condivise, fin qui tutto perfetto.

Ho notato però che spessissimo dà errori di lettura nei file, errori inspiegabili di lettura della memoria (schermata blu solita di windows), errori di lettura degli archivi...una roba insostenibile insomma.

Dopo aver reinstallato windows in wmware 4 volte (più altre due o tre installazioni non andate a buon fine), ho lasciato perdere, non son neanche arrivato ad installare photoshop e dreamweaver che mi davano errori su errori.

----------

## comio

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> uhhm, molto interessante questo thread.
> 
> Ho provato giusto ieri e l'altro ieri vmware, la mia intenzione era poter usare dreamweaver e photoshop che mi servono per fare siti e grafica anche su linux. L'installazione e il settaggio di vmware è estremamente facile, la rete ha funzionato subito e anche le cartelle condivise, fin qui tutto perfetto.
> 
> Ho notato però che spessissimo dà errori di lettura nei file, errori inspiegabili di lettura della memoria (schermata blu solita di windows), errori di lettura degli archivi...una roba insostenibile insomma.
> ...

 

io lo uso da un bel po' per lavoro sulla mia macchina (ho dei tool specifici per windows e non posso farne a meno). Mai avuto problemi.

Avete installato il software vmware per il guest? Io ho un incremento di prestazioni sensibile con i driver vmware per il guest.

ciao

----------

## Nuitari

si si installando i vmware tools si ha un gran incremento di prestazioni, quello è vero. Sfortunatamente continuava a darmi sti errori inspiegabili   :Confused:  ho pensato fossero dei problemi nell'allocazione dell'hd virtuale, forse dovevo farlo FAT e non NTFS, oppure allocare immediatamente lo spazio e non che si ingrandisse man mano, non lo so...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

per condividere i file io ho fatto una condivisione Samba.. classico classico senza problemi  :Smile: 

per gli errori che voi dite anche io le avevo.. e io ho risolto mettendo l'immagine nella mia home.. se la utilizzavo su un'altra partizione o hd mi dava ogni tanto errori... non so ora se è dipeso dal filesystem o da che...

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> si si installando i vmware tools si ha un gran incremento di prestazioni, quello è vero. Sfortunatamente continuava a darmi sti errori inspiegabili   ho pensato fossero dei problemi nell'allocazione dell'hd virtuale, forse dovevo farlo FAT e non NTFS, oppure allocare immediatamente lo spazio e non che si ingrandisse man mano, non lo so...

 

scusate... potete spiegarmi?

io ho windows virtualizzato. cioè ... cosa è che devo installare? devo installare sti tools (ehm... dove li trovo?) dentro windows? o devo installarli dentro gentoo??  :Rolling Eyes: 

scusate ma non è che ci capisca molto.

cmq anche io ho un sacco di errori di lettura.

non sei il primo

(io uso FAT e uno spazio dell'HD fisso)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

uhm.. leggendo quà e là ho scoperto che sti "tools", se ho ben capito, li dovrei installare solo se ho la versione "workstation" di vmware. è corretto? perchè io ho installato solo il player.......

boh..

mi sa che sto facendo un casino assurdo

----------

